# Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....



## angel-daddy (22. Januar 2014)

Hi Ufer- und bootsangler,

vlt. ist das was für den Einen oder Anderen!?

http://havelritter.de/deeper-smart-...roid-ios-iphone-community-projekt/2012/06/15/

VG Martin


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

stolzer preis


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Gibt es auch für Boote,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vexilar-T-B...324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7a5ca68c

Oder als SP100 mobil...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Gibt es auch für Boote,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vexilar-T-Box-SmartPhone-Fish-Finder-SP200-/191031453324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7a5ca68c
> 
> Oder als SP100 mobil...


Geile Sache. Man kann sich also quasi für wenig Geld ein Echolot mit Kartenplotter bauen.|bigeyes
Allerdings suche ich noch ein bezahlbares Outdoor Tablet.
Das einzigste was ich bisher gefunden habe hat leider kein GPS


----------



## angelarnie (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Der Deeper-Smarter-Fischfinder gibt es beim deutschen Händler nordwest-funk.de für 229 Euro. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chko (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Nen Vereinskollege hat es bereits vor 1,5 Jahren bestellt als es noch in der entwicklung war. Er hat es vor par Wochen geliefert bekommen und hat es wieder zurück geschickt da er an den selbern Stellen immer verschiedene Tiefen angezeigt bekommen hat. Das dann jeder China Fischfinder genauso. Is zwar ganz nett das man es mit dem Smartphone oder Tablet verbinden kann aber das wars dann auch schon. Kauft euch nen Lowrance Smartcast 25 so wie ich eins hab das ist wesentlich genauer und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Abweichungen beim Loten


----------



## angelarnie (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*



chko schrieb:


> Nen Vereinskollege hat es bereits vor 1,5 Jahren bestellt als es noch in der entwicklung war. Er hat es vor par Wochen geliefert bekommen und hat es wieder zurück geschickt da er an den selbern Stellen immer verschiedene Tiefen angezeigt bekommen hat. Das dann jeder China Fischfinder genauso. Is zwar ganz nett das man es mit dem Smartphone oder Tablet verbinden kann aber das wars dann auch schon. Kauft euch nen Lowrance Smartcast 25 so wie ich eins hab das ist wesentlich genauer und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Abweichungen beim Loten



Danke, gut zu wissen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffen287 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Hat Jemand die Vexilar T-Box und kann was dazu sagen ???

das teil interessiert mich ja sehr steht auf meiner einkaufsliste :q


----------



## Outdoorfreak (8. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Gibt es da nun was neues?
Vielleicht eine neue Erkenntniss oder test?


----------



## Outdoorfreak (8. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Was haltet ihr davon?
Hier


----------



## Bieroholiker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

kuck mal paar treads unten drunter... da steht einiges über das t-pod


----------



## derfrank (10. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Hallo
Ich habe auch mein großes Echolot verkauft und hatte die Idee mir ein mobiles `` Ei´´ für mein Smartphone zu kaufen.
Da der Deeper schon Probleme hat beim loten ist er erstmal raus.
Bei der Angeldomäne gibt es etwas ähnliches aber der hat wohl Probleme, da er mit W-Lan arbeitet, mit der Reichweite. Den Smartcast hatte ich mal der hat funktioniert was die Tiefenanzeige angeht und war auch im strömenden Regen nutzbar. Trotzdem sucht man ja nach etwas neuen/coolen . Hat denn jemand etwas in Gebrauch was Wetterfest ist und gut ablesbar? Mobil natürlich.
Habe den Tread über das Vexlar gerade gefunden, wäre wohl auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

ich hab mir das t-pod als absoluter echo-neuling einfach mal geordert. sollte nächste woche kommen. hoffe es funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle...


----------



## Huchenspezi (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Hab heute mal par Stunden investiert und über den Deeper einiges gelesen. Die meisten sind aber positiv überrascht davon und vom Ufer aus in kleineren Flüßen und Seen soll er Top sein.
Hab ihn mir jetzt vorher eben grad bestellt, da der ja auch immer billiger wird, von 249,99 bis 202,99€ inkl Versand ist ja alles dabei.

ich hab ihn für 200€ inkl Versand bekommen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271728572044?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


LG
Joachim


----------



## hausi24 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*



steffen287 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand die Vexilar T-Box und kann was dazu sagen ???
> 
> das teil interessiert mich ja sehr steht auf meiner einkaufsliste :q



Hab dir ne pn geschickt

frohes neues

:vik:


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*



Huchenspezi schrieb:


> Hab heute mal par Stunden investiert und über den Deeper einiges gelesen. Die meisten sind aber positiv überrascht davon und vom Ufer aus in kleineren Flüßen und Seen soll er Top sein.
> Hab ihn mir jetzt vorher eben grad bestellt, da der ja auch immer billiger wird, von 249,99 bis 202,99€ inkl Versand ist ja alles dabei.
> 
> ich hab ihn für 200€ inkl Versand bekommen.
> ...




Gib mal bitte Rückmeldung wie gut er funktioniert. Sieht absolut spitze aus das Teil! Würds gern auch im Urlaub in Küstennahmen Gewässern probieren


----------



## Dad12321 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für Smartphones oder Tablets.....*

Rückmeldung würde mich hier auch interessieren, speziell zum Deeper. Funktioniert dieser mittlerweile zuverlässig?


----------

